# Simplicity Tractor Help



## cameronmills (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I stumbled on to this forum while looking for some help about my Simplicity 7112 garden tractor. I tried a few searches but didnt come up with anything. While cutting the grass, the trans seemed to be slipping and slowing down now and then. It happened a few times, then the machine quit moving altogether. The engine seems to be running fine. It has a hydrostatic transmission. I changed the belt, then the fluid and filter, which made no difference. Any thoughts? Im thinking possibly the freewheeling valve, or maybe bevel gears? I know someone who had similar problems that turned out to be a bad drive pully. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## cameronmills (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, My son-in-law and I tracked the problem down to a sloppy drive belt. We got the tractor moving by checking to see if the idler pulley on the drive belt had too much play. The idler pulley needs adjustment but I don't see an obvious way to adjust it. 

If anybody knows the correct way to adjust this pulley, I'd appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Might want to try the guys over at Simple Tractors..

http://www.simpletractors.com/


----------



## cameronmills (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

